
With Millions of Views per Video, Indian Farmer Is a YouTube Influencer - os7borne
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/business-49207532/i-get-so-much-recognition-from-youtube
======
Yuval_Halevi
I'm using Quora pretty often

The most influential people there are Indian. I guess we gonna see many
excellent business influencers from India in the next few years

